# Tree and Cabin



## Susan Mulno

Still have a lot to do on this. I am not sure how I feel about it at this time. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## TerryCurley

I love how you did the shadow of the tree! This is going to be a really great painting, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Terry!


----------



## Susan Mulno

I could really use some critique here please. 

Please list what you see as positive AND what you see could use improvement. 

I tried to paint looser, which is a lot harder for me than I thought! :biggrin:

This is soft pastel.


----------



## TerryCurley

It's a really nice painting, comfortable to look at and just relax. The cabin and tree in the forefront are wonderful. My brain finds the foliage at the right of the painting a bit confusing, but then I guess that's part of painting loosely. I have not accomplished any loose painting so I'm not the one to give advice in that department.


----------



## dickhutchings

I love the looseness of this one. The only thing I might change is the base of the tree, it's a little too squared off and needs a few roots along the surface of the lawn. Love the foliage on the tree. I would try to not include that dark area on the right. Though it's in the photo, it doesn't look right in the painting.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Terry! The trees on the right are a bit confusing. I see it too.

Thanks Dick, I see what you mean about roots. That tree on the right is too dark.


----------



## SylviaCSosnovskaFineArt

The crown of the main tree is a bit too flat, maybe add some branches and highliths from the behind to give it some air ( like you see on the reference picture ) <3


----------



## Desdichado

Hi Susan. Always remember when painting foliage to leave a few gaps to see light/sky through. From the shadows, the sun is obviously behind the tree so the tree and cottage will appear much darker due to this and everywhere else full of light. Let a bit of sunshine actually shine through the branches and leaves, even show a few branches. Your painting is coming along just fine and just needs defined value, ie light and shade. Keep up the good work.

ps, watch which direction the light is coming from and paint the shadows accordingly. Hope this helps.


----------



## John Snyder

That's a great landscape! I love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thanks to all three of you! It is great advice and I will re-visit these hints on my next try! :biggrin:


----------

